# Rest in Peace my little princess



## KrissHero1 (Aug 30, 2016)

About a week ago, I started writing topics in rat health section. My little sweetie experienced stroke. (Maybe she experienced it two times) First days were owful. It was hard to watch one day happy,free and kiss-giving rat turn into paralysed little poor sweetie in the next day. At first, I taught she is getting better, because she getting more active. But then these last days her symptoms got even worse. She was like half dead. Her back legs were totally paralysed and dragged behind her. She couldn't eat with her arms. She head tilt a lot. She was still trying to live and I saw that...but I just couldn't watch her in pain and suffering. She had loss of balance, coordination. Her eyes were bulging. I don't really wanna write it all now...I just wanna remembet good thingd about her. Sadly, we put her to sleep yesterday. She was very sleepy last day. She was even sleeping at the vet. She really didn't liked the first needle, she even bite the vet. But after very few seconds, she was calm and slowly falling in sleep. I said goodbye to her, hugged and hold her. When she was sleeping I saw her heart still beating. And that was the moment I let her go and didn't watch the last needle. After few minutes, I got her. I am crying for 2 days all day long now. She felt in sleep very peacefully even tho needle hurt and there was a bit of blood. She passed calmly. Now we graved her and im still very sad...but I understand that my little princess had the best life I could give to her and she knew she was my little princess. Im still crying...but I know she now don't have to suffer anymore. And now she can rest. Rest in Peace, my little princess. You will be missed. ;*


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the very best thing for her and you should be proud that you did everything you could to help her be comfortable in her final days. Sending my love


----------



## motheroffive (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Good vibes your way.


----------



## KrissHero1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you! Even my younger rat who used to be very hyperactive, these days are very calm and quite .


----------



## drnkbeer (Sep 2, 2016)

You did the best you could and it's clear that you loved her and I'm sure she knew that too. What you did was for the best, she didn't deserve to suffer. Just remember the good times and keep the memories of you two. 

Best wishes


----------



## KrissHero1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

So sorry for your loss! I know I had been posting about my girl around the same time you were and my Bailey was also starting to get better. Over the weekend she declined rapidly. We are taking her to be put to sleep today because I can no longer allow her to suffer. I truly believe we (you and I) did/are doing the right thing for our babies and we have tried our best. That's all we an do. So sorry again for your loss. I feel your pain completely.


----------

